# TiVo without Subscription



## BrennanU (Dec 31, 2006)

Ok. I have read many threads on here that say you must have a sub to do even manual recordings. I decided the other day, that it would be nice to be able to record manually with the old Series 2 that is unsubbed. Of course, it told me to connect to the service. However, when I went to the manual recording screen, it allowed me to schedule a manual recording. Cool, I thought. I decided to stretch it even more, and I reran guided setup and set it up for the cable box, (my cable co is going all digital. I finished, and now it has guide data and will record. I see on the System Info screen, that I am supposed to call TiVo to register. My question is, what will happen if I dont? How long will it work for?


----------



## dd9 (Aug 10, 2000)

About 14 days or whenever the current guide data runs out.

If you want to just do manual recordings look for the older series 1 boxes on ebay.


----------



## RetentionSquadIN (Dec 19, 2008)

Yes, you can always use your TiVo for just manual recordings, if you do have a series 3 box though you forsure want to use your broadband connection for all the great features.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

RetentionSquadIN said:


> Yes, you can always use your TiVo for just manual recordings, if you do have a series 3 box though you forsure want to use your broadband connection for all the great features.


who are you and why do you spread bad info under the guise of some retention squad as if you are all offiical which you are not if you spread such bad info


----------



## newskilz (Jul 11, 2008)

[self edit] Never mind, pointless.


----------



## gastrof (Oct 31, 2003)

RetentionSquadIN said:


> Yes, you can always use your TiVo for just manual recordings, if you do have a series 3 box though you forsure want to use your broadband connection for all the great features.


As suggested above, you can NOT always use a TiVo for manual recordings.

The only ones that work that way are many TiVo Series 1 units and the DVD TiVo machines that were _not_ made by Humax.

All other TiVos require being subscribed to record.

Please stop giving out false info that will mislead people.


----------



## BrennanU (Dec 31, 2006)

I don't deny anything that anybody says on here and I fully respect everyones previous experience, which I am sure is greater than mine. I am simply curious why mine allowed me to set up a manual recording without a sub. What happens usually when you go to find programs, and set up a manual recording? Does it give you an error before you can set it up? Or does it just not record?

Brennan


----------



## dylanemcgregor (Jan 31, 2003)

BrennanU said:


> I don't deny anything that anybody says on here and I fully respect everyones previous experience, which I am sure is greater than mine. I am simply curious why mine allowed me to set up a manual recording without a sub. What happens usually when you go to find programs, and set up a manual recording? Does it give you an error before you can set it up? Or does it just not record?
> 
> Brennan


I believe that you can not even get to the pick programs to record screen. My recollection is that when you try it pops up a message telling you to call TiVo to activate service. My guess is that for some reason the TiVo thanks you are still in the 14 day grace period where it will work without service, but that in a couple of weeks it will stop allowing you to record, although I very well could be wrong. What happens if you try to set up a regular Season Pass?


----------



## gastrof (Oct 31, 2003)

BrennanU said:


> I don't deny anything that anybody says on here and I fully respect everyones previous experience, which I am sure is greater than mine. I am simply curious why mine allowed me to set up a manual recording without a sub. What happens usually when you go to find programs, and set up a manual recording? Does it give you an error before you can set it up? Or does it just not record?
> 
> Brennan


Several possibilities come to mind.

First, your TiVo is actually a Series 1.

Second, you have a Series 2 non-Humax DVD TiVo, which came with "TiVo Basic".

Third, you're in some type of "grace period" and TiVo hasn't caught up with you yet.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

gastrof said:


> Several possibilities come to mind.
> 
> First, your TiVo is actually a Series 1.
> 
> ...


Fourth; you disconnected from the network and or phone before you canceled the TiVo service, if so, you will get about 30 days of manual recording before the TiVo shut itself down to a point that only trick TV will work (unless you have one of the Series 2 non Humax with a DVD built in and basic service for life)


----------



## gastrof (Oct 31, 2003)

lessd said:


> Fourth; you disconnected from the network and or phone before you canceled the TiVo service, if so, you will get about 30 days of manual recording before the TiVo shut itself down to a point that only trick TV will work (unless you have one of the Series 2 non Humax with a DVD built in and basic service for life)


See the third option mentioned above.


----------



## RetentionSquadIN (Dec 19, 2008)

You do not have to have a Tivo Subscription to setup a *Manual*recording. The only reason u need a sub is to get program guide to setup any other type of recording.


----------



## gonzotek (Sep 24, 2004)

RetentionSquadIN said:


> You do not have to have a Tivo Subscription to setup a *Manual*recording. The only reason u need a sub is to get program guide to setup any other type of recording.


http://www.tivo.com/setupandsupport.../Can_I_Use_the_DVR_without_TiVo_Service_.html


> NOTE: DVD-integrated TiVo DVRs made by Toshiba and Pioneer come with a complimentary version of the TiVo service called TiVo Basic. TiVo Basic service is not available on standalone TiVo DVRs. For more information, see What Is the Difference Between TiVo Basic and TiVo Plus?
> 
> A TiVo Digital Video Recorder (DVR) is intended for use only with a paid subscription to the TiVo service. Without the TiVo service:
> 
> ...


----------



## RetentionSquadIN (Dec 19, 2008)

exactly, it states no smart or automatic recordings but u can do manual.


----------



## gonzotek (Sep 24, 2004)

RetentionSquadIN said:


> exactly, it states no smart or automatic recordings but u can do manual.


No, it states it has pause, ff, rew, and slo-mo and that some early S1 units *can* record manually.


----------



## RetentionSquadIN (Dec 19, 2008)

no it states as i said before u can't smart or automatic record. says nothing about a manual recording. i know forsure u can manual record on a series 3.


----------



## gonzotek (Sep 24, 2004)

RetentionSquadIN said:


> i know forsure u can manual record on a series 3.


How? Can you provide video?


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

RetentionSquadIN said:


> exactly, it states no smart or automatic recordings but u can do manual.





RetentionSquadIN said:


> no it states as i said before u can't smart or automatic record. says nothing about a manual recording. i know forsure u can manual record on a series 3.


No.

You can't.

Please provide proof of your incorrect claim to prove us all wrong....


----------



## RetentionSquadIN (Dec 19, 2008)

tell me why u can't how about that. The only way a tivo sub comes into play is if you dial out on your tivo or broadbrand. it has nothing to do with the dvr manual function at all.


----------



## RetentionSquadIN (Dec 19, 2008)

if u mean to tell me u cant take your tivo out of its box and connect it to cable or antenna and cant record you are crazy. what do u think the basic function of a tivo is DVR. manual recording requires no program info.


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

LOL, this thread suddenly got pretty entertaining.

And for the record Retention, you are wrong.


----------



## RetentionSquadIN (Dec 19, 2008)

my hd box has never dialed out but yet i can record manually all day long.


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

LOL, thanks, keep em comin, you'll get me through this day that much faster.


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

RetentionSquadIN said:


> tell me why u can't how about that. The only way a tivo sub comes into play is if you dial out on your tivo or broadbrand. it has nothing to do with the dvr manual function at all.


Re-read the thread, it has been explained, you just either aren't listening or aren't comprehending that it doesn't work that way.



RetentionSquadIN said:


> if u mean to tell me u cant take your tivo out of its box and connect it to cable or antenna and cant record you are crazy. what do u think the basic function of a tivo is DVR. manual recording requires no program info.


It will record for about 30 days, then you have to subscribe.

You aren't buying 'program info', your buying a subscription to TiVo service which is required to use a TiVo dvr.

Kind of like a cell phone.



RetentionSquadIN said:


> my hd box has never dialed out but yet i can record manually all day long.


If you're saying it's been doing it for more than 30 days, I don't believe you.


----------



## RetentionSquadIN (Dec 19, 2008)

once again basic function of a tivo play, fast forward, rewind, and play, and the DVR itself.


----------



## RetentionSquadIN (Dec 19, 2008)

your actual function of the tivo has nothing to do with the sub.


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

RetentionSquadIN said:


> once again basic function of a tivo play, fast forward, rewind, and play, and the DVR itself.


You can Play, FF, RW, and Play. We're not talking about that, that is called trick play, we're talking about MANUAL RECORDINGS.


----------



## RetentionSquadIN (Dec 19, 2008)

then u need to go back to the orginal question in the thread wich is asking about manual recordings. so lets get back to the question at hand


----------



## BigInJapan (Aug 10, 2008)

Not sure, but maybe people are using a different meaning of "manual recording" here... I'm just guessing here, but is one group talking about manually scheduling a recording at a predefined time and the other group talking about manually hitting the Record button on the remote while you're watching something?

Can you do the latter w/o a subscription?


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

BigInJapan said:


> Not sure, but maybe people are using a different meaning of "manual recording" here... I'm just guessing here, but is one group talking about manually scheduling a recording at a predefined time and the other group talking about manually hitting the Record button on the remote while you're watching something?
> 
> Can you do the latter w/o a subscription?


Nope.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

I have a Tivo Series 2 Tivo. I will see if I have a channel with no info that is actually a channel. (My WGN hasn't gotten guide data for days so that may be the one). I will see if it will do a manual recording. I know my HD Tivo will not.

This boils down to the question. Can you use a Tivo as a regular DVR? (a VCR that uses a hard disc instead of tapes.) The answer looks like "No, you cannot." 

The person who insists that it can be used manually may be thinking that we are talking about watching live TV. It does work. You can scroll, "rewind", pause etc. for that 30 minutes of TV that it keeps in its memory. But you cannot set a manual recording for a future time.


----------



## lafos (Nov 8, 2004)

RetentionSquadIN said:


> then u need to go back to the orginal question in the thread wich is asking about manual recordings. so lets get back to the question at hand


The only "manual recording" an unsubbed TiVo can do is the 30-minute buffer. You can not program a recording, can not use the record button to save a show on disk, and can not set the clock without connecting to TiVo's servers. The only exceptions to this are new TiVos (limited time), DVD boxes described earlier with TiVo basic or early S1 TiVos.

If you can record on yours, then it isn't a TiVo or you are a wizard.


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

ZeoTiVo said:


> who are you and why do you spread bad info under the guise of some retention squad as if you are all offiical which you are not if you spread such bad info


Tivo has a call center in Indiana. What's worse; a poster who pretends to be a member of a tivo retention squad or a poster who is a member of a tivo retention squad but is lacking in information?


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

RetentionSquadIN said:


> my hd box has never dialed out but yet i can record manually all day long.


If it was a new TiVo (HD) out of the box than all you would see is the start of guided setup, and to run guided setup you must dial out or you can't even use the TiVo for trick play. There is one way you could see a video on a new TiVo without calling home, and that is to put the unit in dealer mode, will run a video forever telling you about TiVo, no calls needed.


----------



## twey (Dec 21, 2002)

I would like to add a little bit clarification. On the series 1 TIVO that only pre- 3.0 software will allow you to manual record without subscribtion. After you gat the new 3.0 software update all you can do is trick play. I did this test on a same series 1 unit.

The TIVO without first go through a guided setup can not even watch the TV.

Is there an other way?


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

My tivo hd worked for about 10 days without a subscription. Then the picure would just freeze up on recordings and live tv. Once I paid for the subscription, everything worked again.


----------



## cdeckert219 (Jan 7, 2006)

Adam1115 said:


> Nope.


Well.... I have an unsubbed Series 2 TiVo brand. It has been unsubbed and disconnected from my network (and phone line) for about 6 months. I just tested this out. I can hit the record button while watching live TV and it begins recording. I can also set up a manual recording for a certain date/time and it begins recording at the set time. The only problem is... the clock is about 45 minutes off (since it hasn't connected and corrected).

So I _can_ record a show on the spot, and I _can_ set up a manual recording if I take into account the difference between actual time and the time on the box.


----------



## cdeckert219 (Jan 7, 2006)

lafos said:


> The only "manual recording" an unsubbed TiVo can do is the 30-minute buffer. You can not program a recording, can not use the record button to save a show on disk, and can not set the clock without connecting to TiVo's servers. The only exceptions to this are new TiVos (limited time), DVD boxes described earlier with TiVo basic or early S1 TiVos.
> 
> If you can record on yours, then it isn't a TiVo or you are a wizard.


Guess I'm a wizard... Wish I could do other nifty stuff! That cloak of invisibility thingy would be cool!


----------



## gonzotek (Sep 24, 2004)

cdeckert219 said:


> Well.... I have an unsubbed Series 2 TiVo brand. It has been unsubbed and disconnected from my network (and phone line) for about 6 months. I just tested this out. I can hit the record button while watching live TV and it begins recording. I can also set up a manual recording for a certain date/time and it begins recording at the set time. The only problem is... the clock is about 45 minutes off (since it hasn't connected and corrected).
> 
> So I _can_ record a show on the spot, and I _can_ set up a manual recording if I take into account the difference between actual time and the time on the box.


Has it been powered on (more or less) continuously for the last six months in the unsubbed state, or has it been unplugged up until the time you tested? If it has been running, can you provide video?


----------



## David_NC (May 1, 2008)

twey said:


> I would like to add a little bit clarification. On the series 1 TIVO that only pre- 3.0 software will allow you to manual record without subscription. After you get the new 3.0 software update all you can do is trick play. I did this test on a same series 1 unit.


Partially correct - updating to 3.0 software will not disable the manual record. Sometimes if you do a Clear&Delete Everything, it will disable the manual record function, but a call to Tivo will get it re-enabled (they have records of which units are allowed to record manually).

As for the people who are recording on a series 2 without a subscription, most likely you are running an older version of the software, and the unit wasn't allowed to call in after the subscription was canceled. I've personally manually recorded on a series 2 dual-tuner six months after its last call-in, but the clock was over a half-hour off. Any contact it has with Tivo will reset the account status, and no more recording.

Also, most of this discussion does not apply to the DTivo models. They can run for years without making a phone call, since they get the guide data over the satellite.


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

cdeckert219 said:


> Well.... I have an unsubbed Series 2 TiVo brand. It has been unsubbed and disconnected from my network (and phone line) for about 6 months. I just tested this out. I can hit the record button while watching live TV and it begins recording. I can also set up a manual recording for a certain date/time and it begins recording at the set time. The only problem is... the clock is about 45 minutes off (since it hasn't connected and corrected).
> 
> So I _can_ record a show on the spot, and I _can_ set up a manual recording if I take into account the difference between actual time and the time on the box.


Keep using it. In approximately 30 days it will stop working.


----------



## lafos (Nov 8, 2004)

cdeckert219 said:


> Well.... I have an unsubbed Series 2 TiVo brand. It has been unsubbed and disconnected from my network (and phone line) for about 6 months. I just tested this out. I can hit the record button while watching live TV and it begins recording. I can also set up a manual recording for a certain date/time and it begins recording at the set time. The only problem is... the clock is about 45 minutes off (since it hasn't connected and corrected).
> 
> So I _can_ record a show on the spot, and I _can_ set up a manual recording if I take into account the difference between actual time and the time on the box.


I'm guessing that it was also unplugged all that time. It probably won't stay that way. What software version?

If I leave my S2 unplugged for more than a month (which I do when I don't need it), it wants a connection before allowing it to record or do anything else.


----------



## cdeckert219 (Jan 7, 2006)

lafos said:


> I'm guessing that it was also unplugged all that time. It probably won't stay that way. What software version?
> 
> If I leave my S2 unplugged for more than a month (which I do when I don't need it), it wants a connection before allowing it to record or do anything else.


The software is 9.1-01-2-540. As far as I know it has been plugged in and powered up since its last connection (April 4th). It's in the guest room, though, so may have been unplugged while cleaning or something.

Any way to tell how long since the last boot?


----------



## gary325 (Aug 29, 2001)

gonzotek said:


> http://www.tivo.com/setupandsupport.../Can_I_Use_the_DVR_without_TiVo_Service_.html


I have a Sony Series 1. It is subbed (after I transferred the lifetime to my Series 3).
It has been getting the software updates for a Series 1. But it has been "unplugged" for several months.
How do I know if it will manually record? How do I know what software version it came with? How do I know the manufacture date?


----------



## lafos (Nov 8, 2004)

gary325 said:


> I have a Sony Series 1. It is subbed (after I transferred the lifetime to my Series 3).
> It has been getting the software updates for a Series 1. But it has been "unplugged" for several months.
> How do I know if it will manually record? How do I know what software version it came with? How do I know the manufacture date?


I'd look on the back of the unit to see if the manufacturing date is listed. To find out if you can record manually, take a look at this thread

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=395332&highlight=Sony+SVR2000

and send TiVoJerry a PM. Note that he's out till mid-January, so you should be patient.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Never mind the software version on the box right now.

The official word is that it has to have come from the factory with 1.3 or lower software to be eligible for free manual recording. It has been determined that around October 2001 they started shipping 2.0.

After Version 2.5 I think, a flag needs set by TiVo to manually record, and they will only set the flag on units that they know were manufactured with 1.3 or lower software.
They willg et that flag status when they call in. 

Yes, guided setup needs done to do anything.


----------



## BrennanU (Dec 31, 2006)

Ok. As stated by everyone on the forums, after the initial trial, all of the TiVo features (including manual recordings) stopped working. I left it plugged in to watch all the shows I recorded during the trial. Today, I checked it again, and manual recordings now work! (However none of the other features work [MRV, Season Passes, Guide Data, etc]).

I have made a video and placed it on Youtube.






Here is a copy of the System Information Screen:









Does anyone know what the I:- service level means? Is that manual recording only?

Brennan


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

Brennan,

If you reboot your TiVo, are you still able to create manual recordings?


----------



## BrennanU (Dec 31, 2006)

Just rebooted, and it still works.

Brennan


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

BrennanU said:


> Ok. As stated by everyone on the forums, after the initial trial, all of the TiVo features (including manual recordings) stopped working. I left it plugged in to watch all the shows I recorded during the trial. Today, I checked it again, and manual recordings now work! (However none of the other features work [MRV, Season Passes, Guide Data, etc]).
> 
> I have made a video and placed it on Youtube.
> 
> ...


Wow, kind of hard to argue with that...

I wonder which version this changed in?


----------



## lafos (Nov 8, 2004)

I'll find out if it works on my DT system. I replaced it with an HD, whereupon it reverted to "new" status. The two weeks should be up soon. I'll post my results when they happen.


----------



## BrennanU (Dec 31, 2006)

Is the I:- service level referring to manual recording only? Does anyone have a unsubbed Series 1 who can see what their service level is?

Brennan


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

lafos said:


> I'll find out if it works on my DT system. I replaced it with an HD, whereupon it reverted to "new" status. The two weeks should be up soon. I'll post my results when they happen.


still waiting on my TiVo HD to ship but I will be doing the same exercise myself

BrennanU - I have not seen the I:- before but that might mean inactive.


----------



## lafos (Nov 8, 2004)

OK, I just fired the retired S2 DT up and had it connect to the server. The status changed to "7: Never set up", with service level G, whatever that is. I can watch live TV or view shows recorded previously.

When I try to set up a manual recording, as soon as I press select or right on "Set up a manual recording", the menu exits left. If I select any other recording option, I get the message that I need service to use the features.

So, Brennan, it seems we're both right. You showed you could record, and I can't. I wonder if I let it run for a while if it will go to service I like you have.


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

BrennanU's unit has never had paid service. Tivo seems to be treating those units differently then units with cancelled service. Maybe a TSN doesn't get "blacklisted" if it was never activated.


----------



## BrennanU (Dec 31, 2006)

@lafos: Mine did the same thing yours is doing for a while, then it started working. 

@lew: My Series 2 was subscribed, but I reran guided setup to get it to work with our new cable boxes.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

BrennanU said:


> @lafos: Mine did the same thing yours is doing for a while, then it started working.
> 
> @lew: My Series 2 was subscribed, but I reran guided setup to get it to work with our new cable boxes.


hmm - where did this series 2 come from. Perhaps it was a reviewer's model or some other such demo model that had special service on it?


----------



## lafos (Nov 8, 2004)

It was an interesting experiment, and some people may find value in it. I have a Philips S1 which permits manual recordings, and it was hacked with TiVoweb. There is little chance of that with a S2. The S1 is in storage, which is where the S2DT will go until I decide what to do with it. 

I also have two Toshiba DVD TiVos which have basic service, and one of them is in storage, too. I'm just enjoying HD too much, I guess.


----------



## gonzotek (Sep 24, 2004)

@BrennanU: Thank you for posting the video and System Info screenshot. Still seems to be an aberration and not a normal state that an unsubbed TiVo would revert to.


----------



## BrennanU (Dec 31, 2006)

The TiVo was a factory restored unit that TiVo sent me to replace my defective Series 2.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

BrennanU said:


> The TiVo was a factory restored unit that TiVo sent me to replace my defective Series 2.


heh, maybe they mixed in a demo unit to the refurb pile by accident adn when you unsubbed it the Tivo servers looked in some dark corners for that TSN and found that different status.


----------



## lafos (Nov 8, 2004)

Has anyone published a list of the status codes? My status G has a six-digit number next to it that sorta looks like a dat in yymmdd format, but it makes no sense. Brennan's I status just has a hyphen. Does that mean anything?


----------



## fallingwater (Dec 29, 2007)

BrennanU said:


> Ok. As stated by everyone on the forums, after the initial trial, all of the TiVo features (including manual recordings) stopped working. I left it plugged in to watch all the shows I recorded during the trial. Today, I checked it again, and manual recordings now work! (However none of the other features work [MRV, Season Passes, Guide Data, etc]).
> 
> I have made a video and placed it on Youtube.
> 
> ...


Well, this is interesting!

I have a 240 version S2 TiVo which at one time had Lifetime Service. It is running TiVo s/w version 8.1-01-2-140 and hasn't communicated with TiVo since before its Lifetime Service ended. The last time it succesfully contacted TiVo was Jan. 23, 2008. It hasn't been plugged in since soon after May 15, 2008 when a manual recording was made. It shows TiVo Service Level: I: -

Today I plugged the 240 S2 in and let it boot up. It works fine. It shows a _TiVo Service Interrupted_ nagscreen when the Info button is pushed or when returning to Live TV from TiVo Central. When the Guide button is pushed it shows a different TiVo service interrupted message (Service Message 100) which requires the Select button to exit to TiVo Central.

Pushing the Record button offers Record this Program at Best Quality which works and can be modified (extended or made KUID) in Now Playing while the recording is in progress. However if the screen's other option, Season Pass & other options, is selected the box stops responding to the remote completely and must be manually rebooted to restore remote functionality after which it works fine again.

Go figure! 

(BTW, setting up future Manual Recordings through the Find Programs screen also works. After almost a year the clock is 10 minutes fast.)


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

My old S1 (before it broke) could not only do manual records while unsubbed, but I could connect to the mother servers to keep the clock accurate and in synch, and manual recordings still worked fine. As I recall, even the KAM feature worked, as did the To Do List, and repeating recordings worked.


----------



## TooMuchTime (Jun 29, 2008)

> Has anyone published a list of the status codes? My status G has a six-digit number next to it that sorta looks like a dat in yymmdd format, but it makes no sense.


Mine looks like this: *C: nnnnnn*. It actually looks like MMDDYY format. It may mean "Current: until this date." That is, until your credit card gets charged again. Not sure what *G:* is - are you sure it's not *C:* and you're just misreading it? I've read somewhere that someone saw a *J:, K:*, and *P:* in the service level. So, we've got six to decipher.

C: nnnnnn (Current until date?)
G: nnnnnn (unknown)
I: - (Inactive?)
J: nnnnnn (unknown)
K: nnnnnn (unknown)
P: - (unknown)

Of course, with all those letters used, the letter may have no meaning (C=Current) other than just being a code. It's like trying to decode a Vehicle Identification Number without the key.


----------



## rrram2 (Feb 4, 2009)

Even though I love the DVR that comes with the direct tv subscription,
I am sure this DVR thing costs me at least $9.99/mo

Anyone know off hand what the biggest Harddrive available is, in the latest TiVo Hardware?


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Series 2 DT: 80GB
TiVo HD: 160GB
TiVo HD-XL: 1TB
The HD models can have a certain 500GB HDD added.

Of course, you can self expand all models on your own, or with the assistance of a TiVo upgrade company.

Only the Series 2 DT (of the current line), works with DirecTV.
The HD models (including the discontinued Series 3, which as a 250GB HDD BTW).

The base TiVo service cost is $12.95/month for the first, and $9.95 for each additional, with prepay and Product Lifetime discounts for either.


----------



## kwsmith2 (May 26, 2008)

Is it possible to serve video to your Tivo without a subscription. I have a tivo upstairs that I never record anything on. I only watch things recorded downstairs after transfer. 

Can I cancel the service and still transfer?


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

kwsmith2 said:


> Is it possible to serve video to your Tivo without a subscription. I have a tivo upstairs that I never record anything on. I only watch things recorded downstairs after transfer.
> 
> Can I cancel the service and still transfer?


No without a sub the TiVo is a paper weight (almost).


----------



## Mattiekrome (Mar 14, 2008)

I've been using my old series 2? w/out a sub for nearly a year (will be a year next month) to do manual recordings. I dont have the specifics of it, but it was purchased around the Oct/Nov 2004 timeframe. The clock time is around 1 hr 15 minutes off (daylight savings time), but if you plan it out it works like a charm.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

TiVo can do that, often as a circumstance of being disconnected from the network/phone before service is canceled. Some features eventually disappear, including network transfer, as well if it does call home, it will find its actual sub status and operate as such.


----------



## BrennanU (Dec 31, 2006)

Just an update on my unit. I (probably stupidly) decided to hook up my network adaptor and let the unit call in to update the time, and now it will not allow manual record. The service status is now Gsome sort of date code). I believe that it is the date the sub on it was set to expire. I may try a few different guided setup options and see if I can get it working again.


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

Uh oh, I think once that happens, you're SOL unless you subscribe. I guess you could do a minimum one year sub and let it expire again, and make sure it doesn't call in.


----------



## BrennanU (Dec 31, 2006)

Yea, that was probably rather stupid. The thing that gives me hope is that I did call in once, which seems to be what enabled manual recordings. Also, if i remember correctly, when I reran guided setup the last time, it wouldnt work for the first few weeks, but one day it started working.


----------

